# Berocca Whist Pregnant



## Wobbles

https://www.berocca.co.uk/

Anyone been told if this is ok to take in pregnancy or not? It soley vitamins!

The site says:
We are not aware of any safety issues for women taking Berocca whilst pregnant. We recommend that you talk to your GP, midwife or pharmacist about vitamin supplements.

The drinks ingredients:
Youll no doubt pull that impressed, nodding face when you discover Beroccas unique formulation combines B vitamins with vitamin C and essential minerals, including magnesium and zinc.

Any thoughts girls?!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I would probably not take it, normal vitamins have more vitamin A than the pg ones do (a vitamin that isnt good to have too much of when pg)


----------



## polo_princess

Isnt it like the pill version of red bull .. similar to urrrrm aargh whats it called? Pro plus?


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah like Arcanegirl said, there is a problem having vitamin A from animal origins (as is perhaps the case in most vits). All the pregnancy vits leave out the A.


----------

